# Poco volumen en bocina amplificada 15



## Lobe

Hola les comento mi problema, tengo dos bocinas amplificadas de 15":_(kaiser msa-MSA-8915RC)_

El pasado miércoles al usarlas en una presentación (del grupo donde canto) note que al conectar mi micrófono en una, esta no suena con el volumen que debería (sino a un volumen mas débil) probé con la otra bocina y todo de maravilla, al final solo use la que funcionaba bien.

Ahora en mi casa he probado con todos los canales de la bocina defectuosa; por rca(usando mi lap-top) XLR (con mi micrófono) Plug 6.5 (con mi guitarra). Pero en todos los canales suena a volumen muy bajo. tanto así que la otra bocina suena el doble. 

*Es extraño pero suena nítido y limpio, exactamente igual que la otra bocina, pero con la mitad de el volumen.*

¿Alguien tiene alguna idea de que pueda estarlo provocando?
De antemano gracias por cualquier ayuda.


la bocina es como esta


----------



## SKYFALL

Revisaste todos los controles de tonos que pueda tener?


----------



## Lobe

Ferchito dijo:


> Revisaste todos los controles de tonos que pueda tener?


Claro, aun que sólo tiene 5 probé con todos, y funcionan como deberían (dan mas agudos o graves) pero el volumen sigue inferior :/


----------



## SKYFALL

Esta cabina opera solo a 120 voltios o tiene selector de voltaje para 220 voltios? fijate que este en el voltaje adecuado.


----------



## Lobe

Ferchito dijo:


> Esta cabina opera solo a 120 voltios o tiene selector de voltaje para 220 voltios? fijate que este en el voltaje adecuado.



Al parecer solo opera a 120, no tiene ningún selector visible y donde se conecta sólo dice: 

AC INPUT
AC 127V 60Hz
T3.15A/250V


----------



## Fogonazo

¿ Probaste invertir los cables que llevan señal de audio a los gabinetes ?


----------



## Juan Jose

Sube una foto de la parte trasera del gabinete. Algunos modelos traen un switch para conmutar ganancia del canal entre MIC y LINE pero está protegido contra malos usos (por ejemplo que funcionando te lo presionen y aumentes la ganancia mucho). 

Puede que esté operando para LINE y tu quieres usarlo para MIC. 

saludos

Juan José.


----------



## sergiocd62

Buenas noches Tocayo, checa los reguladores de los operacionales, a veces fallan y pueden causar esa falla. Debe dar el mismo voltaje tanto negativo como positivo dependiendo el regulador que use (ua7812 y ua7912 o ua7815 y ua7915)


----------



## Lucho LP

También podría haber poca tensión en la fuente de alimentación, a menor tensión menor potencia final; pienso en eso porque el equipo parece funcionar ok.
Saludos.-

PD. También podría haber aumentado la resistencia del bobinado del parlante, lo que haría decaer la potencia final.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Fijate que no tenga quemado algún díodo rectificador de la fuente.


----------

